# Pointe Mouillee Spring Clean - April 16th



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

* Pointe Mouillee Spring Clean Up*
*April 16th 9am start time to 4 pm *
(6 hours of working time with hour break)

Meet at the Headquarters starting around 8am. 
We will have a group meeting to go over a few last min details and make sure everyone is on the same page.

What to bring:


Work Gloves (there is lots of glass so be-careful)

Rubber Boots (it is wet in some areas)
Water 

5 Gal buckets

What we still need:


Food for Lunch(we are going to take an hour break, need food ideas and help, WHAT DO YOU GUYS WANT TO DO)
One boat and mud motor (this will be a 2 to 3 man crew that will run Vermet and Lead Units looking for Trash Floating inside the Marsh. 

4 to 5 Trucks for hauling garbage to our area of drop off.
Wood poles with spike for trash(to save people backs, can someone maybe make these up out of some dowel rods)

If you can only make the morning or the afternoon time that is fine anytime you can give is great.

We will be splitting everyone up into work groups on the day of the clean up. Each group will have an area they will be cleaning. I will need 4 to 5 people to be group leaders. These people will have all the details phone numbers etc etc. If a group gets done with there area they can give myself a call and I will send them over to another area to help out.

When going through an area stack all tires into on location so that a truck can come on by and pick them up and take them to a central dump location which will be on site.

Do the same with all bags of trash. Please keep all metals out of the trash bags. Smash all pop/beer cans and place into 5gal buckets.Same goes for all small pieces of metal.We will be recycling all metal so that we can help out and maybe get some seed, paint or some other item for the state game area.I will get with Joe once we know how much we get and see where what money we get can be best served. 

I am still getting the last few details worked out the things in red above I can use some help on right now from everyone.I am waiting to hear back from Zack on if and how maybe having a truck or two on the dikes picking up the bags will work and getting the ok for that.

Below is a map of the Game Area with unit names and general locations of parking areas, roads and buildings.

​
Area Map


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Can we get a show of hands for who will be in on this?


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Thought we did this already. Count me in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

cheeseandquackers said:


> Thought we did this already. Count me in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is spread out over 2 or three threads so I just want to get everyone on to one central threads. This way it is easier to get a head count for this.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Count me in for the morning....


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

My son and I, and 2 buddies from work.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

as to the food....any chance of getting wAlczak to flip some burgers?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I say the 7/11 gang brings shish kabobs


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

OK I put together this press release. If you guys know people at TV, newspapers etc etc feel free to spread the word. I did send it to the local newspapers to me already.

Press Release is found here


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Bumping this back up to the top boys. Still looking for someone to head up the food thing.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

raisinrat said:


> OK I put together this press release. If you guys know people at TV, newspapers etc etc feel free to spread the word. I did send it to the local newspapers to me already.
> 
> Press Release is found here


http://michiganpr.net/


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

bringing my own grub, wont be staying for the whole day so dont worry about me for food. I think it sounds like extra stress anyway. Just want to pick up some trash and get to the rest of my Saturday. Thanks.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

cheeseandquackers said:


> bringing my own grub, wont be staying for the whole day so dont worry about me for food. I think it sounds like extra stress anyway. Just want to pick up some trash and get to the rest of my Saturday. Thanks.


:lol:


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

How come Saturday was picked not Sunday. Well I cane make it. Gotta work Saturday. Have fun guys 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

peters said:


> How come Saturday was picked not Sunday. Well I cane make it. Gotta work Saturday. Have fun guys
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


He ended up having to flip a coin, thats what came up.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll be there for the morning.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

bumpy


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> bumpy


Is there a contingent plan if the weather don't cooperate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

cheeseandquackers said:


> Is there a contingent plan if the weather don't cooperate?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not really. They are only calling for light rain. Which means we may not even see any.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The clean up made the paper two nights in a row(Monroe evening news). Did it make it in the De news, Freep, or Herald ?


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

So are we expecting at least 10-15 people?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

lestat said:


> So are we expecting at least 10-15 people?


I am think we might be closer to 20 I am hoping the rain stays away. That way we can get a few more people.The more we have the more we can get done out there.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

we might get some showers around 8am but they should be gone by 9am start time. we should have about 4 hours of no chance of rain. After that they are giving us a 40% or less chance. 

So bring a light rain jacket just in case.

I drive a white Ranger I am going to be leaving here soon for a final drive by of things see you all there this morning.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

We picked up a boat load of trash!! Didnt even dent what needed to be picked up. If we had a ton of people we could get something done. There needs to be another Time or two scheduled to do this. Was really nice to meet all the guys that came out today. Great job guys, you really worked your tails off.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

cheeseandquackers said:


> We picked up a boat load of trash!! Didnt even dent what needed to be picked up. If we had a ton of people we could get something done. There needs to be another Time or two scheduled to do this. Was really nice to meet all the guys that came out today. Great job guys, you really worked your tails off.


 
I am working weekends for the time being, but if there's enough folks to put something in during the week I'll do my best. Any other folks have some weekdays off that want to do a little clean-up? I can usually be free Tuesdays and Wednesdays.

And much thanks to you guys that did go out today, wish I coulda joined y'all...


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Man, that would be cool to get the guys together during the week, that could do it. I bet 2 more good time and we would have the majority of it. I would be willing to do it again on another weekend.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I want to thank the few that came out today. We got a lot done for such a small crew. But we have a lot more that needs to be done. I am going to get with the Staff out there and plan another day to go out there and work. There is some small jobs that need to be done out there, along with even more cleaning. We only got half of what I had on the to do list done today. The grand total was over 50 tires, 2 TVs and two 2 ton truck loads. I would estimate the weight of what we pulled out to be at least 4 tons or more of trash. We also found some root balls from a weed growing operation out there today.

I want to thank Zack Cooley of the DNR for helping us out today and driving the big truck, and helping out on his day off!The whole DNR crew out there do a great job. They only have six guys to clean and maintain 5 different pieces of state land. They are extremely short staffed and we as hunters and user of the land should try and help out more often out there.We have it really good here in this state guys I hate to see us lose it.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The two that did not make the picture if you could please send me your names, and where you are from. It is for a article I was asked to write up for Michigan Outdoors News.


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

Was glad to be there. We are lucky to have this quality SGA and the guys who do the work there. It was definenetly an overwhelming amount of work that needs to be done.I was a little dissappointed in the number of I'll be there no shows. Hope that we get the chance to do another day with a few more people. It was good to meet a few guys from here. Thanks RaisinRat for getting it together.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Justin,

Thanks for getting that clean up together. The group did an awesome job. :woohoo1:

I apologize for missing the photo shoot. I was wet (as you saw, I took a dunk into a canal!), tired and PO'd at myself for swimming in a non-swim area.  I just wanted to get home, shower, change and eat lunch. 

Shupac was the other volunteer. He'll have to offer up full name and city.

I'm from Mason, MI. 

Phil


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Guys I just finished up the article for Michigan Outdoors News that I was asked to write up. I'll let you know when and if they decide to run it.

Chad and Phil I pulled some quotes from you guys from the board for the article I needed a few more words. Hope thats ok.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Better that you're pulling quotes from the site than from anything we said while cleaning up all the trash. :yikes: :lol::lol:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

PhilBernardi said:


> Better that you're pulling quotes from the site than from anything we said while cleaning up all the trash. :yikes: :lol::lol:



lol yea there was some good ones that i could have used.:evilsmile


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The story will be in Michigan Outdoor News when the next addition comes out guys.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I read it, very nice. Very commendable. It is amazing what's there when the weeds clear. I would suggest getting the local Boy Scout Troop involved next year. Tell them it falls into the "Boy Scout Outdoor Code".

Ken
Scoutmaster Troop 84


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Should't be a next year if all the lazy slobs cleaned up after themselves!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The bulk of the problem isn't hunters it is the people who illegal dump and the people that"park" out there.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

There was some tslk while we were out there of getting another one set up.I was thinking after the burn would bea great time,just before they flood it.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

raisinrat said:


> The bulk of the problem isn't hunters it is the people who illegal dump and the people that"park" out there.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Now where in my post did I say "Hunters"?


----------

